# Ralph's Cozy.tv



## Makoto Niijima (Nov 13, 2021)

Cozy.tv is Nick Fuentes's foray into the alt-tech streaming world. 

Last night Nick Fuentes made the announcement: 






Today Ralph announced on his telegram that he has officially been added as a streamer. 





Link: http://cozy.tv/ethanralph



Ralph's  Twitter | Archive




I wonder how long he will last on cozy.tv?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 13, 2021)

Burning bridge with cozy.tv countdown starts on November 13


----------



## Arch Zealot (Nov 13, 2021)

dosn't Ralph hate Augie? i can't imagine he will last for a long time on Cozy before cursing everyone out for not shitting on and kicking Augie out


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 13, 2021)

There's a lot of information regarding this grift by Fuentes in his thread, worth trying to find it. The person who runs it is "Jew Groyper" who was doxed shortly after one of those stupid rallies. Similar to his master, he too is a manlet.





What does this look like?










Have a cosy winter, Ralph. You need it, make that blob even bigger for us to laugh at.


----------



## Hypervitaminosis (Nov 13, 2021)

Working with Ralph must be like russian roulette, sooner or later he will be screaming at 2/3 of his fellow cozy tv streamers .
Also why would you add someone like Ethan to your site?
He has shown numerous times that he will shit on your service at the slightest inconvenience to him, his pure presence has hurt the sites that host him.


----------



## Empresa (Nov 13, 2021)

Cozy thread for cosy.tv is cozy


----------



## Farglemark (Nov 13, 2021)

Looks like some melanated gentleman had cozy.tv as an instagram brand. Fucking saviors of the white race can't even come up with something truly original.


----------



## Covfefe (Nov 13, 2021)

Hypervitaminosis said:


> Working with Ralph must be like russian roulette, sooner or later he will be screaming at 2/3 of his fellow cozy tv streamers .
> Also why would you add someone like Ethan to your site?
> He has shown numerous times that he will shit on your service at the slightest inconvenience to him, his pure presence has hurt the sites that host him.


You'd add Reethan because he is a fat stupid rętard people want to watch. Why do they want to watch him? Who cares?! Long-term business sustainability? Nah, fuck that, that's boring - people want to watch a fat man's life collapse _today_. He has a history of burning bridges and hurting everyone in his orbit in the process? Ehhh, that's the past and there's money to be made now! I'm sure it'll be fine! Killstream, baby! WOOOOOOO!!!

That's why.


----------



## GL09 (Nov 13, 2021)

Now that Ralph has joined the platform the doomsday clock has moved to one minute to midnight. Won't be long now before the whole platform is totally fucked.




Link/Archive

Ralph puts absolutely no effort into the Tequila Sunrise so I can't imagine how bad these side projects will be. We already know his gaming streams will be embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Opticana (Nov 13, 2021)

Isn't Augie Jewish? And isn't his last name literally Marx or something like that? Why does a run of the mill YT drama creator want to be associated with Nick?


----------



## Truly Rural (Nov 13, 2021)

Unlike Xander, Cozy is the son he never had but wants to be involved and do what he can to help.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 13, 2021)

So has it been hacked yet?

Also lol at how many people there have green frog PFPs.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Now that Ralph has joined the platform the doomsday clock has moved to one minute to midnight. Won't be long now before the whole platform is totally fucked.
> 
> View attachment 2713258
> Link/Archive
> ...


lol hes bragging about getting his shit tossed to stonetoss, everyone whos friendly towards you has their own audience and alogs disgusted by you pig, you dont even get a boost anymore as you dont have anyone to carry your show for you anymore,


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 13, 2021)

GL09 said:


> Now that Ralph has joined the platform the doomsday clock has moved to one minute to midnight. Won't be long now before the whole platform is totally fucked.
> 
> View attachment 2713258
> Link/Archive
> ...


That tweet is great, HE is helping Cozy, not the other way around, from Ralph's perspective the platform would have no future without his help but he is gracious enough to help Fuentes. 

Let's wait and see how long it takes before he starts talking shit about Augie again, or how long until he throws a fit because he is the last name on the sidebar and they put Augie above him. Either way, some type of womanly tweet is sure to come out of this.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't follow these people very closely, but does it seem right that Baked is getting over one thousand viewers on a Saturday afternoon on yet another no-name streaming site that didn't exist a week ago? Does he really still have that much clout? Can't help but wonder if that number is padded a bit.

(Sorry that image is appearing so big; I'm inserting it as a thumbnail but the board system isn't shrinking it down any for some reason.)


----------



## Disheveled Human (Nov 13, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> View attachment 2713477
> 
> I don't follow these people very closely, but does it seem right that Baked is getting over one thousand viewers on a Saturday afternoon on yet another no-name streaming site that didn't exist a week ago? Does he really still have that much clout? Can't help but wonder if that number is padded a bit.
> 
> (Sorry that image is appearing so big; I'm inserting it as a thumbnail but the board system isn't shrinking it down any for some reason.)


Baked and Nick are friends and the groypers for the most part love baked so it makes sense.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 13, 2021)

Just like the Bernie Sanders campaign, Killstream.tv will NOT be giving refunds.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> View attachment 2713477
> 
> I don't follow these people very closely, but does it seem right that Baked is getting over one thousand viewers on a Saturday afternoon on yet another no-name streaming site that didn't exist a week ago? Does he really still have that much clout? Can't help but wonder if that number is padded a bit.
> 
> (Sorry that image is appearing so big; I'm inserting it as a thumbnail but the board system isn't shrinking it down any for some reason.)


ppp showed proof nick fuentes pads his own numbers when a stream of his started with 2.8k they removed the count manually then replaced it back up with about half that so they could steadily increase it over the course of the night, its also ralphs pattern of starting with whatever would be a decent number for his current situation then ramping it up overtime to brag about his bots later. 









						Nihao Nick Fuentes Vs Styx! Baked Charged With Hate Crimes! Beardson ARYAN SUPER SOLDIER Moment!
					






					www.youtube.com
				



3hs 5 mins

edit lol ppp says he actually has even more proof its botted hes gathering



Cucktry Roads said:


> Just like the Bernie Sanders campaign, Killstream.tv will NOT be giving refunds.


lol fuck wonder how much he lost between breaks and fees and forced but still paid downtime where he had to pay extra for the site to be accountable for their own shitty service to him and his paypigs instead of him getting the calls


----------



## Toast Sandwich (Nov 13, 2021)

Hypervitaminosis said:


> Working with Ralph must be like russian roulette, sooner or later he will be screaming at 2/3 of his fellow cozy tv streamers .
> Also why would you add someone like Ethan to your site?
> He has shown numerous times that he will shit on your service at the slightest inconvenience to him, his pure presence has hurt the sites that host him.


It's perfect news. Nick has always sent mixed messages to his audience about Ralph, and him being on the platform is definitely gonna cause friction for both of them.

Nick only says good things about Ralph specifically as an "ally" but then in general he constantly preaches about how fat and degenerate people shouldn't be associated with because of how damaging they are for his little movement. Nick manages to dance around the contradiction of those stances for himself because it's required to maintain the connections for his grift, but the groyper audience on the platform won't have any reason to do the same. They're gonna bully Ralph until his frustration spills out all over the place, then Nick will be forced to intervene and it'll blow up the whole arrangement the same way it always happens with Ralph.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> There's a lot of information regarding this grift by Fuentes in his thread, worth trying to find it. The person who runs it is "Jew Groyper" who was doxed shortly after one of those stupid rallies. Similar to his master, he too is a manlet.
> 
> View attachment 2713153
> 
> ...


The texture of the gunt always makes me feel slightly unwell, it's like some gross fucking Flesh Beast, all lumpy and shit, it looks like a sentient cancer.
I wonder if he and May sleep in different rooms because it wakes her up at night asking her to "Start the Reactor!"
I've never seen anything quite like it, beer bellys are normally rounded, not like lumpy, cancerous looking Flesh Aprons with the texture of ballsack skin.


----------



## italianuploader4 (Nov 13, 2021)

Ralph regularly platforms "wignats" who shit on Fuentes like Dingo or Larry and hosts many people who dislike Nick. This puts Ralph in the tough position of kissing the ring of Father Fuentes and maintaining the remnants of his show.
Ralph and Fuentes are on a collision course, Ralph will regret joining.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 13, 2021)

Venom Jason Baither said:


> Ralph regularly platforms "wignats" who shit on Fuentes like Dingo or Larry and hosts many people who dislike Nick. This puts Ralph in the tough position of kissing the ring of Father Fuentes and maintaining the remnants of his show.
> Ralph and Fuentes are on a collision course, Ralph will regret joining.


He claims he's just going to be streaming his pathetic gaming and unspecified side projects and not Alcoholic Morning show or the Kill-stream.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm sure the skiddies are already hard at work.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 13, 2021)

I can't wait for Gunt to tank yet another website.


----------



## Edilg (Nov 13, 2021)

I, for one, would like to congratulate Ralph. The more bridges he has to burn, the better.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Nov 13, 2021)

How long will this last before Ralph "Touch of Death" will destroy the platform ?


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 13, 2021)

No mention of Killstream.tv at all


----------



## Born to Be Wasted (Nov 13, 2021)

Why does he have a Stonetoss profile pic?


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 13, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Isn't Augie Jewish? And isn't his last name literally Marx or something like that? Why does a run of the mill YT drama creator want to be associated with Nick?


Some of the greatest people in our movement are Jewish. -- Nicholas Fuentes, saviour of the White race.
cozy.tv is administrated by a Jewish person, Jew Groyper.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 13, 2021)

Is cozy.tv broken for anyone else right now?


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 13, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Is cozy.tv broken for anyone else right now?


Yeah, all the links to channels go to cozy.tv/undefined, no thumbnails, nobody listed as offline. It was working a few hours ago. Did they seriously break it that quick? Good lord.


----------



## Space Cooter (Nov 13, 2021)

What would be more embarrassing: admitting to being a Ralph fan or admitting to being a nick Fuentes fan? 

White trash gunt licker or secretly attracted to a Latinx twink whose voice makes Carlos maza sound like zorro


----------



## Cow Poly (Nov 13, 2021)

You need telegram to chat. Meaning: all you have to do is connect your cell phone number.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 13, 2021)

Site is back up.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 13, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> He claims he's just going to be streaming his pathetic gaming and unspecified side projects and not Alcoholic Morning show or the Kill-stream.


lol he means nick fucked him in the ass and told him to keep that optics nightmare the hell away from his platform


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 13, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> lol he means nick fucked him in the ass and told him to keep that optics nightmare the hell away from his platform


He also put up a Twitter poll about should he drunkstream on cozy and though it says yes he has yet to do anything.

When's the next Vegas trip?


----------



## Makoto Niijima (Nov 13, 2021)

Ralph's  First Cozy.tv Stream , What he plans to do:
Twitter | Archive
So Ralph puts up a poll, and decides not to do what the people who voted on the poll agreed upon.

Why even do a poll then?


Twitter | Archive



Meanwhile on Telegram

What game should I play on cozy.tv ?

His fans want him to buy Battlefield 2042.

Will he do that ?





I wonder if his die hard fans will finally wake up to how much Ralph has been lying, He keeps digging himself into one hole after another.


----------



## Empresa (Nov 13, 2021)

I really like that new pfp he has .


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 13, 2021)

Pretend you haven't touched a droplet of alcohol since Xander's inception, Ralph.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 13, 2021)

Empresa said:


> I really like that new pfp he has .
> View attachment 2714857


fixed


----------



## Empresa (Nov 13, 2021)

forgot the bong and his bag of doritos , but still outstanding


----------



## 412-L (Nov 13, 2021)

I think this calls for a poll: how long until Ralph is kicked off of cozy.tv? I’m betting he’ll be kicked off by March for stirring up too much drama and trouble. Or for being too boring to host.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 13, 2021)

412-L said:


> I think this calls for a poll: how long until Ralph is kicked off of cozy.tv? I’m betting he’ll be kicked off by March for stirring up too much drama and trouble. Or for being too boring to host.


I don't think he'll get kicked off. I think the site will die before that happens. It's a site being run by little boy Nick Fuentes. I'm sure Ralph bringing more attention to it from certain people will end up really exposing how poorly the site is coded and secured. I'm expecting something closer to secureserver.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 13, 2021)

This looks like a barrel one would put fish in to shoot.  I don't really put a lot of stock into the "the feds are doing things" shit but if I was a fed I would want all the wignat morons in one place, have them invest a bunch of time and money into it, then blow it the fuck up.  Just a feeling I get.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 14, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> This looks like a barrel one would put fish in to shoot.  I don't really put a lot of stock into the "the feds are doing things" shit but if I was a fed I would want all the wignat morons in one place, have them invest a bunch of time and money into it, then blow it the fuck up.  Just a feeling I get.


It's going to be like stream.me in that it will be a bunch of retards clamoring for top spot and punching each other in the nose on the way. The amount of drama that will come of this is going to be amazing... Assuming it lasts long enough.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Nov 14, 2021)

Xyllon said:


> Was a little interested to see how active his chat actually is so I ran a little script to count unique users in chat and peak viewership, and also did it on the latest Mad at the Internet as a comparison point. MATI peaked at 2.1k live viewers and my script counted 1236 unique usernames in chat. Given that the stream was pretty long, it's safe to assume it was not just the same 2.2k viewers that watched the whole thing. The YouTube video has 6.6k views and was blocked worldwide pretty quickly. I'm not sure how YouTube counts views for situations like this - the view count has incerased a little bit since I last checked so it's definitely not *totally* frozen, but I'm going to be generous to Nick in the comparison and say all of those 6.6k views viewed the stream live at some point, meaning 18.6% of all MATI viewers chatted at least once during the stream.
> 
> This last episode of America First peaked at 4500 viewers, and had 328 unique chatters. Again being generous and assuming that those 4500 were consistently the same viewers throughout the stream, that's only 7.2% of viewers that used chat at least once. A stream about retards on the Internet has at least 2.5x the chat interaction of this supposedly relevant movement.
> 
> ...


The above post is @Xyllon showing his work to show potential botting. I guess 'not chatting' on an internet talkshow isn't proof of bots but it seems verrrrrry sketchy. particularly for a "movement" that takes place entirely online. 


MeltyTW said:


> ppp showed proof nick fuentes pads his own numbers when a stream of his started with 2.8k they removed the count manually then replaced it back up with about half that so they could steadily increase it over the course of the night, its also ralphs pattern of starting with whatever would be a decent number for his current situation then ramping it up overtime to brag about his bots later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpikkledSpazz (Nov 14, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Isn't Augie Jewish? And isn't his last name literally Marx or something like that? Why does a run of the mill YT drama creator want to be associated with Nick?


Augie is a very odd choice to put on your alt right streaming platform. Don't know why he would want to associate with these people especially with how well he's doing on youtube it's like he's trying to commit career suicide.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> He claims he's just going to be streaming his pathetic gaming and unspecified side projects and not Alcoholic Morning show or the Kill-stream.


Great that means Bourbon with Butters is now on cozy.tv

Unless that show is still behind his nonexistent paywall at secureserver 


Also how long till Beardson decides to go for the Gunt shot and take down his fellow Hobbit? Like Highlander their can only be one, Mayor of the Shire in the Movement.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 14, 2021)

Here's the first part of his first cozy.tv "game stream" which is the first hour or so until his stream crapped out. The first hour of a gaming stream with no games being played, just a very intoxicated Ralph ranting, coping, and sucking Nick Fuentes dick for allowing him on his streaming site.








						540.5 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Here's the first part of his first cozy.tv "game stream" which is the first hour or so until his stream crapped out. The first hour of a gaming stream with no games being played, just a very intoxicated Ralph ranting, coping, and sucking Nick Fuentes dick for allowing him on his streaming site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if you brought up the "Every day is the worst day of my life" scene from Office Space and put it next to Ralph, if people would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Here's the first part of his first cozy.tv "game stream" which is the first hour or so until his stream crapped out. The first hour of a gaming stream with no games being played, just a very intoxicated Ralph ranting, coping, and sucking Nick Fuentes dick for allowing him on his streaming site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.
First stream on Cozy TV for "Sunset Productions": 

Of course it has a 10min intro of shitty music. 
He loves everyone on Cozy except one person
He wants to do an "Anthology" on GG with Beardson "if I don't get put in jail" but he "won't get into all that"
The fundraiser is for his civil cases that he has to try to see his son. Completely lying about what they are about. 
He says he is going to use his "own money" too and then realizes that he is an online beggar and says they give him that money as well, but that this is for the people who want to contribute to his legal needs
All money is going "straight to a fucking jew lawyer"
"I don't expect to make money doing gamer streams"
Whines about the picture being taken down with DMCA
Pity party for Ralph, "my mom died this year, my dad two years ago, my son was born and I haven't got to see him, I was in a car wreck last weekend and almost got killed myself, I had to go to the hospital a few days before that"
On the use of birther "she doesn't give me the courtesy of calling me his father" flips off Faith on video "i'll give her exactly what she gives me"
He talks about the website asking him to take down the picture, he realized a picture of him flipping off the camera wasn't a good idea
It's cached on Twitter and shows the picture of Xander and he is glad it does that
"My soon is going to see one day, them trying to keep me from seeing him" does he actually believe this bullshit? How has he attempted to see Xander other than a very comfortable (for Ralph) video call?
What he will have to go through the 6-8 months will not be fun but he prefers to "die like a man than live like a coward and let them bully me around" "I'd much rather be in jail or dead"
He is going to use a photo of the ultrasound that he took himself (to own the alogs) 
"Associates of her, have to be careful what I say, try to cut me from my sons life" Ralph, all of this is on you, you antagonized that family, you weren't present for the birth, you haven't made the slightest effort to meet him
He "almost" abandoned his son to "catch him on the flip side" but he isn't going to "accept what they're trying to do"
Turns off camera after 10 min and audibly drinks
Amanda is in NYC to "see the buffalo Bills this weekend with her family", she turned 17 and Ralph 36 
"You're only as old as the women you feel"
"I was going for a younger class of woman for the couple of tries before that" Faith + Nora
May went to the Nick Fuentes event in NY "she is 17 weeks pregnant with my baby daughter, she is very anti vax, even more than myself"
"They wouldn't let me see my mom" "fuck you I'm not taking it for that reason"
Plays clip from May's twitter showing Fuentes saying "thank God for the blacks in this city" 
Ralph is using lyft since he wrecked the car
Turns camera back on around the 22 min mark
Jealous of the blacks and hispanics because they can't get called racist or "Hitler pedophile"
May "is a gem" 
May "has a lot to say but I can't repeat it here because of legal requirements" cucked and silenced by the law
Shows his bruised tits 24:58 "it's my right titty actually" they both look like a bloated corpse that is decomposing but the right one is "the one that hurts"
"I almost died last weekend, I wish I could say it was the first time but it was not" and you learn absolutely nothing from almost dying multiple times Ralph
The "worst car wreck I've ever been in"
Loves the platform "400 viewers" without needing to bot, of course he loves the inflated numbers
Wants to show what he film with Wohl after the wreck "hopefully this week" 
"I could show it now, I filmed it myslef" what? Wasn't it a show? You idiots just filmed on your phones?
Finding the "right woman" is very hard
Starts talking about what he filmed with Wohl, he was impressed by the gifts brought by the pedos, "one brought a block of brie cheese" WHAT? Ralph's train of though is so bizarre
He started "interrogating the pedo" but was throwing Wohl off so they told him to go away and come in later
Claims the first pedo had "nothing on but a fucking towel" and Ralph was "roasting him immediately"
Continues to focus on the cheese "I swear to God he had some fucking expensive ass cheese and salami" "AND he had THC candy... I'll get to that in a minute"
Ralph walked up and breaks up a piece of the cheese "it was first person cheese eating", why was he so impressed with it???
"I didn't get to take the salami, that was the only thing" very disappointed
Ralph wishes he'd made the most unfunny hide the salami joke but he didn't think of it
He ate the THC candy but they were "only 5 mg a piece so they didn't do shit to me"
He starts rambling about how he IS going to play and how Cozy is legendary
Suddenly gets very agitated about alliteration and how important it is, this coming from the barely literal wigger
"IF YOUR NAME IS SHIT YOUR LIFE IS FUCKED... I'm just being real" says the midget with three first names and garbage life
He envied his dad for being called "Ronnie Ralph" although "Ethan Ralph sounds good it is what it is, I like my name, it's fine" 
Sneaks in a little Fuentes cock sucking by saying his name is good
"Are we gonna play?" he says for the 100th time
Starts talking about Beardson and how he's known him for a long time
Turns off camera to drink 34 min mark
Recounts how the kill report got big off of the BA meltdown
Immediately cuts himself off after mentioning Metokur 
He "forgets" why he wasn't on good terms with Nick "he said something or something happened", don't pretend you angry dwarf, you remember every comment anyone ever makes about you
Turns camera back on and immediately starts wiping his nose 
Tries to portray the beef with Nick as people "getting in [his] ear and spinning comments" I'm sure someone can post a link the video of Fuentes talking shit about Ralph to remind him
More cock slobbering Fuentes for being loyal and not abandoning Baked (like Ralph did) "I'm not trying to suck his ass" yes you are
Continues with the "love" for Fuentes for a few minutes
"I think Augie is a piece of shit"
Starts laughing incoherently about something Beardson said
Rambling on and on about cozy tv, talks about the people "I don't have a blood feud with"
Sounds very congested at this point, he is snorting something for sure
He doesn't feel right unless he has a verified check next to his name so he is asking people to follow
He visibly and audibly swallows after snorting around 43:47, typical behavior of someone snorting drugs, he definitely did when the cam was off
Trying to figure out vidya 
Rant on battlefield because he gets to drive tanks
Trying to figure out OBS




Spends several minutes unsuccessfully trying to get sound from his PS5 to play
Whines about using a black magic atom mini that cost an "insane amount of money, 300$ ". No matter how much you spend on it Ralph if you're too stupid to understand basic functionality it won't make a difference
After almost 7 minutes he gets it to work and is super proud of himself "BOOM HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT" taps the microphone a few times to punish his audience for his own stupidity
The pig needs a break "we'll start in five minutes, can I play a song? I need it for myslef"
Dead air while asking the audience what music to play
Turns cam off and plays song
Still sitting there while shouting over the music and tapping the microphone, why does he even play the song? Probably to do a few lines off camera
Some more sperging off camera "we're about to some Willie Nelson shit, the IRS *unintelligible*, we don't give a shit, fuck this government"
Turns cam back on/song ends "we have to play video games"
"we have to have stickers"
More "love cozy tv" bullshit
"There's a reason I've been around all these years, I'm not dumb"
More Nick cock sucking 
Again "me and him got into a little tiff and I said fuck this guy, I'm a gamergate vet"
Ralph has started to use a soundboard, oh no what will gator do!
"He's been very complementary" How much Fuentes cock can he suck?
The GG anthology is the most excited he has been about any project
It has to be 20 to 40 part series, 60-90 min per episode. Who the fuck is gonna watch that?
GG was a "seminal event in Internet history" 
"Bring gator and other people who were around at the time"
"TRR is the biggest repository of GG information"
"Beardson and me had a beef too!!!" Almost like you have beef with everyone, to the point where you are the problem? No "if you're around long enough you get in arguments with everyone"
Slurring more, more congested than before
"Holy shit 530 are watching me? That's crazy!" 
Sperging about @Flamenco 1:07:40 "faggot, loser, a very attentive ball sucker, sucked my balls for years"
"Ralph was happy to see that Augie is on Cozy" Ralph actually smiled when he saw that" speaking on 3rd person "it didn't bother me at all" "why would I be pissed?" Vaguely referencing KF posts about him seething about Augie joining 
Stream dies mid sentence


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 14, 2021)

Man who makes $70,000 a year and wins big in Vegas added his legal grift link to his cozy.tv description. 
Brag more about your fiscals, Ralph. He doesn't even have $10,000 in his bank as an emergency fund. 
We all know 100% of the donations will go towards his 4th Vegas trip of the year.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

Ralph, your paypigs are fucking stupid, but even they'll start to put the pieces together that they don't need to give you money if you're buying games willy-nilly and having a vote about it, then bragging about how much money you spent on a piece of tech you don't even understand.

The PS5 has streaming shit built in you nimby. For fucks sake.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Nov 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Some of the greatest people in our movement are Jewish. -- Nicholas Fuentes, saviour of the White race.
> cozy.tv is administrated by a Jewish person, Jew Groyper.


Some of them are black too!




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Sam Losco said:


> I don't think he'll get kicked off. I think the site will die before that happens. It's a site being run by little boy Nick Fuentes. I'm sure Ralph bringing more attention to it from certain people will end up really exposing how poorly the site is coded and secured. I'm expecting something closer to secureserver.


Ralph had the option to earn thousands of dollars during the year long groyper civil war as no one was covering it but PPP and ex AF spergs. He even sided against his own cohost CWC who was very much involved in the war. Cause Ralph knows that half of his audience is groypers and if he goes against Fuentes that means he will face serious shortterm loss of groyper paypiggies. He hasn't really tought trough if Fuentes is gonna be the horse that last the entire race. Its just that hes top dog for now. 

Even tough Fuentes is hated by Rand and Dego and even tough Fuentes is tangled up by the Feds. Ralph has the common criminal mindset thinks its worth to risk jail for like a 100 dollars. Its like a nog breaking a car window is he thinking of the years he risks going to jail or is he thinking of his next hit of drugs?


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 14, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> Some of them are black too!


Lil'Nipplets did lick the boots of Nicki Minaj and other Black rappers/sings/whatevers who were against the jab mandate, checks itself out.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Nov 14, 2021)

So, he went on a pedo hunting safari and ate all the food and drugs that the pedos brought for their intended victims? He's lucky he didnt get roofied. Or maybe he did but he has the body mass and slow metabolism to render it ineffective.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 14, 2021)

Chris Mclean said:


> Even tough Fuentes is hated by Rand and Dego and even tough Fuentes is tangled up by the Feds. Ralph has the common criminal mindset thinks its worth to risk jail for like a 100 dollars. Its like a nog breaking a car window is he thinking of the years he risks going to jail or is he thinking of his next hit of drugs?


He's already risking jail by his stunted mental capacity to understand cause and effect and what laws are. Remember, the narcissist is never to blame!


----------



## Null (Nov 14, 2021)

Ralph and May cannot stand to be around each other for even a single day at this point


----------



## Cow Poly (Nov 14, 2021)

I was going to d’nate last night to help you out, but I decided I don’t trust you to not fuck up the case even WITH proper funding and I can’t enable you to drink yourself to death.


----------



## Oliveoil (Nov 14, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> I've never seen anything quite like it, beer bellys are normally rounded, not like lumpy, cancerous looking Flesh Aprons with the texture of ballsack skin.


You rendition reminds me of an H.R. Geiger art

Maybe if the colors were slightly washed away and a hover jet like Mr. Gutsy) was added we would see the full fusion of Gunt/ Geiger.


----------



## bonusmp3 (Nov 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralph has more followers than Roosh, Augie, Veyta, & Boseph.  Though if Ralph stops doing streams on cozy that can change at any moment.  Then Augie can rub it in Ralph's face.  I'm suprised Roosh is so low though.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Nov 14, 2021)

Last night's show was overall disappointing, even though Ralph was inebriated , or popped pills or was high. He was basically praising people on cozy TV and kept bringing up gatorgate kept sucking up to Beardson, Nick Fuentes, Baked Alaska, his legal funds etc. Barely was in any state to play any games. 

I rate it 2 out of 10 Gunts


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Nov 14, 2021)

Is it Ralph couldn't get Gator a spot on Cozy, or did Gator not want a spot because he knows the repercussions of being associated with those people?


----------



## PhoBingas (Nov 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> Is it Ralph couldn't get Gator a spot on Cozy, or did Gator not want a spot because he knows the repercussions of being associated with those people?


I'm sure he knows there's probably zero point in ''getting a spot'' on a website that Ralph is going to Stream.me in like 6 months to a year tops.


----------



## instythot (Nov 14, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> It's going to be like stream.me in that it will be a bunch of retards clamoring for top spot and punching each other in the nose on the way. The amount of drama that will come of this is going to be amazing... Assuming it lasts long enough.


Stream.me was a fun trashfire that anyone could join. Cozy.tv radiates pure concentrated pathos and only people who can pretend hard enough that Nick is straight are allowed on, so the obvious source of drama is denied us

However, I would retract this statement if cozy.tv provides exclusive chaggot irl content


----------



## Flamenco (Nov 14, 2021)

> Sperging about @Flamenco 1:07:40 "faggot, loser, a very attentive ball sucker, sucked my balls for years"
> "Ralph was happy to see that Augie is on Cozy" Ralph actually smiled when he saw that" speaking on 3rd person "it didn't bother me at all" "why would I be pissed?" Vaguely referencing KF posts about him seething about Augie joining


Actually sent in my application a day ago, I wonder if he'll feel the same way as with Augie then


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I don't think he'll get kicked off. I think the site will die before that happens. It's a site being run by little boy Nick Fuentes.


I genuinely don't understand the point of a private circlejerk streaming platform. There's a real desire for a viable streaming alternative to Twitch where you don't have to deal with all the rainbow haired faggots that run it breathing down your neck. I thought Torba might be going that route, but then he turned out to be a fullblown schizophrenic. And apparently with Odysee you have to buy their weird crypto to stream at all?

For some reason I can't quote @Insanely Retarded 's post directly.


> He wants to do an "Anthology" on GG with Beardson "if I don't get put in jail" but he "won't get into all that"
> The GG anthology is the most excited he has been about any project
> It has to be 20 to 40 part series, 60-90 min per episode. Who the fuck is gonna watch that?
> GG was a "seminal event in Internet history"


I don't understand this. Ralph didn't do anything during GamerGate other than cause drama and try to make it all about himself. I wasn't even aware Beardson was a figure during GamerGate, I don't remember seeing him pop up until the Trump election sperging started, so at best he was a literal nobody during this period with nothing notable to add. I don't think anyone would watch a GamerGate anthology even if it was made by people who actually did anything of real note during that period.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 14, 2021)

instythot said:


> Stream.me was a fun trashfire that anyone could join. Cozy.tv radiates pure concentrated pathos and only people who can pretend hard enough that Nick is straight are allowed on, so the obvious source of drama is denied us
> 
> However, I would retract this statement if cozy.tv provides exclusive chaggot irl content


I'm not commenting on any fun aspect as I think Nick is just about the most boring person I've ever seen/heard. I was just reminded of Ralph's thoughts on Stream.me after it went down. He compared it to being on lock down in a cell block in that he was locked up with a bunch of maniacs and having no where to go. In that respect I think his Cozy experience will be much like Stream.me.

We all loved Stream.me but Ralph hated it.


----------



## instythot (Nov 14, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> I'm not commenting on any fun aspect as I think Nick is just about the most boring person I've ever seen/heard. I was just reminded of Ralph's thoughts on Stream.me after it went down. He compared it to being on lock down in a cell block in that he was locked up with a bunch of maniacs and having no where to go. In that respect I think his Cozy experience will be much like Stream.me.
> 
> We all loved Stream.me but Ralph hated it.


I don't know why fatso doesn't look back on stream.me with fondness. From the susaning through to Knoxville is widely considered to be his Renaissance


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 14, 2021)

instythot said:


> I don't know why fatso doesn't look back on stream.me with fondness. From the susaning through to Knoxville is widely considered to be his Renaissance


In the context of his constant bragging about abysmal numbers and dull shows it is really strange that he doesn't have at least a minor fondness of that era. It's so hard to grasp just how mentally ill Ralph is sometimes.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 14, 2021)

instythot said:


> I don't know why fatso doesn't look back on stream.me with fondness. From the susaning through to Knoxville is widely considered to be his Renaissance


Stream me is when his alogs were in full  swing and had tons nore means to fuck with him because he wasn't at the total bottom yet, it's also when he was banned from yt and starting making  his current long term enemies. Trolls then also weren't considered with anything other than getting ralph enraged


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 14, 2021)

JoyfulDarter said:


> I don't understand this. Ralph didn't do anything during GamerGate other than cause drama and try to make it all about himself. I wasn't even aware Beardson was a figure during GamerGate, I don't remember seeing him pop up until the Trump election sperging started, so at best he was a literal nobody during this period with nothing notable to add. I don't think anyone would watch a GamerGate anthology even if it was made by people who actually did anything of real note during that period.


As a GGer myself, I always encourage more media to counteract the lies about it being an organized misogynistic hate campaign etc. etc., but I don't think Ralph is the person with the reputation or brains to make that sort of media, and I definitely don't think that there's enough material there to make a whole GenoSamuel-style very-long-form docu-series about it. I think just one 60-minute video would be plenty to go over the major events and figures.

And yes, to this day I have no idea who Beardson is. If he had anything to do with GG at all, it wasn't of much note.


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 14, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> And yes, to this day I have no idea who Beardson is. If he had anything to do with GG at all, it wasn't of much note.


He's part of this clique of right wing ironybros that can't actually debate or articulate their own ideas (if they even have them) and just spend their time shitting on everyone else. I don't remember him from GG at all which is why I'm confused Ralph (who despite contributing nothing worthwhile to it, was still an active figure) is collaborating with him on it.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 14, 2021)

Jaden McNeil = The Road Dog
Ethan Ralph = The Chode Hog


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 14, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Jaden McNeil = The Road Dog
> Ethan Ralph = The Chode Hog


I'm Joyful Darter, Ralph is the Joyful Sharter.


----------



## bonusmp3 (Nov 14, 2021)

So how long until Ralphs gets the RIAA + Progressives suing cozy for hundreds of thousands of dollars for playing copyrighted music on a "nazi" platform?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 14, 2021)

Ralphachad in fine form tonight going in on that Myles Poland  guy and TRS.
Edit: He's talking about shitting on stream again.


----------



## Ralphamale (Nov 14, 2021)

What one of you are doing this?


----------



## Gone Ham (Nov 14, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> What one of you are doing this?


Doing what?


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 14, 2021)

bonusmp3 said:


> Ethan Ralph has more followers than Roosh, Augie, Veyta, & Boseph.  Though if Ralph stops doing streams on cozy that can change at any moment.  Then Augie can rub it in Ralph's face.  I'm suprised Roosh is so low though.
> View attachment 2715758
> 
> View attachment 2715759
> ...


 that few! also gunt yelled about having 1k right when the bots dropped to 600


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Here's the first part of his first cozy.tv "game stream" which is the first hour or so until his stream crapped out. The first hour of a gaming stream with no games being played, just a very intoxicated Ralph ranting, coping, and sucking Nick Fuentes dick for allowing him on his streaming site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part 2:








						1.08 GB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 14, 2021)

ralph hates allsup now because he didnt want to be associated with scat revenge pronographer chomo tranny fucker. lmfao he says its painful to be ignored by allsup, good pig yes youre rightfully being ignored by a clister you used to only get on to fill time between real guests and you deserve it 100 percent. you deserve the pain of no one liking you because you fuck over everyone, not "oh ah did some stuff but you did too!" no everyone was too generous to you and now you have the loneliness and misery you need and garnered 100 percent by yourself

lol confirming he peaked in grade school bragging about being a fat fuck stealing lunches.

AH MAYDE YEW ALLSUP! calm down ralph he was on what a show or two? during downturns or desperate hours

ALSSUP WUZ MAH FRYND! nope like rackets you were a gunted stepping stone to be disposed of like so many used tampons down your piggy gullet. cope

also ralph its not wrong to not want a political movement associated with your shit optics, its not evil to avoid your splinters via laying down our lives. even if it happens to inconvenience you or leave you where you actually have to work or struggle instead of suck more dick to squeeze by on gunt fat reserves and tons of booze. you did this to yourself with your retard wigger "code of honor"

lol complaining most of his efriends werent real, ralph thats not a fakeness problem the internet is shallow basically by design, if you think you can have a meaningful connection through the fucking kill report youre braindead and ironically ignoring jims advice despite you and gaytor @The Megalodon  recently saying josh did that about efriends


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 14, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Ralphachad in fine form tonight going in on that Myles Poland  guy and TRS.
> Edit: He's talking about shitting on stream again.


Yep Myles cracked a few jokes on the Godcast released today about the Gunt. Him and his buddies like Mongoose were shitting on Ralph and Adam Green.


----------



## High Tea (Nov 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> ralph hates allsup now because he didnt want to be associated with scat revenge pronographer chomo tranny fucker. lmfao he says its painful to be ignored by allsup, good pig yes youre rightfully being ignored by a clister you used to only get on to fill time between real guests and you deserve it 100 percent. you deserve the pain of no one liking you because you fuck over everyone, not "oh ah did some stuff but you did too!" no everyone was too generous to you and now you have the loneliness and misery you need and garnered 100 percent by yourself
> 
> lol confirming he peaked in grade school bragging about being a fat fuck stealing lunches.
> 
> ...


Allsup is associated with TRS who separated from Ralph after the revenge porn. Allsup is enemies with Nick Fuentes. Gargling Fuentes's balls and releasing a sex tape has consequences.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 14, 2021)

A gamergate anthology with Beardson? Who's the audience, masochists who've gotten bored with dripping candlewax on their balls?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 14, 2021)

Just putting this here for posterity but Ralph alluded to having to answer to Fuentes over his association with Culture War Criminal. Not a great start to his time on Cozy.tv it sounds like.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 14, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> A gamergate anthology with Beardson? Who's the audience, masochists who've gotten bored with dripping candlewax on their balls?


with beardson? he couldnt get anyone else, maybe who has gamer gate in their title? a real gger? a real ... gater even?



High Tea said:


> Allsup is associated with TRS who separated from Ralph after the revenge porn. Allsup is enemies with Nick Fuentes. Gargling Fuentes's balls and releasing a sex tape has consequences.


lol but he thinks hes top dog because a billion years ago he was fat enough to roll over some third graders to gobble down more food in his fat fuck gullet.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 14, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Just putting this here for posterity but Ralph alluded to having to answer to Fuentes over his association with Culture War Criminal. Not a great start to his time on Cozy.tv it sounds like.


I thought Ralph hasn’t had Culture Cuckold on his stream for a few months now, or is he still on daily or three times a week? 

We already now Ralph didn’t stand up for him against Baked and Beardson


----------



## instythot (Nov 14, 2021)

bonusmp3 said:


> So how long until Ralphs gets the RIAA + Progressives suing cozy for hundreds of thousands of dollars for playing copyrighted music on a "nazi" platform?


I would be as unsurprised as possible that little nipples flips out and boots Ralph once groyper Jew notices glownig doing a bit of pen testing on the latest service to be dumb enough to host a fat, confrontational, loudmouth retard with a small army of dedicated ayylawgs. Or once any sort of Ethan Ralph related bullshit disrupts his honeypot in the slightest


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> with beardson? he couldnt get anyone else, maybe who has gamer gate in their title? a real gger? a real ... gater even?


Beardson and Ethan Ralph are about the worst team to produce a full-length docuseries I can think of. Both men are poster children for executive dysfunction. How would anything get done? We'll never see a finished product. 

Beating the GG dead horse 8 years after it was relevant is a sign things are going very poorly for you as a content creator. Wu, Sargon, Jarbo all went through the same thing and iirc Ralph mocked them all for it...the Jarbofication continues.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Nov 14, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> I thought Ralph hasn’t had Culture Cuckold on his stream for a few months now, or is he still on daily or three times a week?
> 
> We already now Ralph didn’t stand up for him against Baked and Beardson


Yeah I guess Nick is really that petty.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 14, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Beating the GG dead horse 8 years after it was relevant is a sign things are going very poorly for you as a content creator. Wu, Sargon, Jarbo all went through the same thing and iirc Ralph mocked them all for it...the Jarbofication continues.


i wonder how itll do vs the wu series lmfao. i hope ralphs fatass is thrown out of that premier. 



Terrorist said:


> Beardson and Ethan Ralph are about the worst team to produce a full-length docuseries I can think of. Both men are poster children for executive dysfunction. How would anything get done? We'll never see a finished product.


ralph you either finish that series or i swear i will personally make over 100 accounts to call you out for having a tiny trans clit and for letting sargon and wu win for an entire killstream


----------



## Jump (Nov 14, 2021)

COZY.TV crashed again tonight during Ralph's stream.



Ralph is to dumb and/or lazy to just spin up his own Peertube instance to he will have to resort to sucking off Nick to be on a site that can't stay online for more then 24hours at a time. Sad.

FYI:
Baked Alaska's Peertube instance works just fine.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 14, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> What one of you are doing this


The new Battlefield game is $60 for the cheapest "edition" on Steam, but I'm sure a high roller like Ralph got the $110 Ultimate Edition, right? meanwhile plz donate 4 lolyer


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 14, 2021)

Was Beardson even around for GamerGate? I guess Gator really is slowly backing out of his role as head janny.


----------



## veri (Nov 14, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I'm sure Ralph bringing more attention to it from certain people will end up really exposing how poorly the site is coded and secured.


lmao if ralph gets kicked off of odysee he’s done. any other streaming site is bound to have some major security issues and ralph’s presence on any of those platforms would end with them getting fucked with


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Nov 14, 2021)

Ralph seething about how TRS guys especially James Allsup don't answer his emails for over year




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Stonetoss is bigger dumbass then I thought.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 15, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> I guess Gator really is slowly backing out of his role as head janny.


Well, his feelings weren't reciprocated, so he, scorned, slowly backing out


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 15, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph seething about how TRS guys especially James Allsup don't answer his emails for over year
> View attachment 2717537
> 
> Stonetoss is bigger dumbass then I thought.
> ...


i wonder if anyone even bought the first nft. lmfao him getting A artist, one artist who doesnt despise him is a big talking point worthy of getting all the killstream kleanup kucks together for a "big" stream lmfao. 

no wonder the only fans you got left follow literal blacked cuck porn accounts just like you or are on a massive downward desperation spiral themselves.
edit oh those same fans being trans btw ralph


----------



## instythot (Nov 15, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I don't think he'll get kicked off. I think the site will die before that happens. It's a site being run by little boy Nick Fuentes. I'm sure Ralph bringing more attention to it from certain people will end up really exposing how poorly the site is coded and secured. I'm expecting something closer to secureserver.


Alternatively, it could just be a very noticeable uptick in ayylawg harassment for cozy/nick to deal with since mid-november that gets Ralph booted


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 15, 2021)

Tonight's stream:








						2.07 GB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## hawkisnight (Nov 15, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Ralph seething about how TRS guys especially James Allsup don't answer his emails for over year
> View attachment 2717537



Don't you just love his careful language? If it was anyone else he would rage and call them the worst thing he can come up with. He knows his audience would eat him alive if he tried to dis the mighty wignats too much.  _"James Allsup is a faggot. C-clip it and send it to him! What he gonna do? Write 3000 word essay? Nobody reads that shit anyway." _Oh Ralph   Self ownage always on point.
Also what happened to Mark Collet as a guest? 
Randbot was on one of TRS main shows recently, wasn't he? Or was it Dingo?


----------



## instythot (Nov 15, 2021)

hawkisnight said:


> Also what happened to Mark Collet as a guest?


It appears that Mark "I can overlook you impregnating a woman with the mind of a child to spite your detractors, but I draw the line at you impregnating a pedophile horse" Collet is busy with his new family


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 15, 2021)

hawkisnight said:


> Randbot was on one of TRS main shows recently, wasn't he? Or was it Dingo?


Randbot was on FTN over a month ago, Dingo has been radio silent I haven’t seen one of his streams on odyssey in forever.


----------



## Free Dick Pills (Nov 16, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> The texture of the gunt always makes me feel slightly unwell, it's like some gross fucking Flesh Beast, all lumpy and shit, it looks like a sentient cancer.



For me, it always reminds me of this hellspawn


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 16, 2021)

hawkisnight said:


> Don't you just love his careful language? If it was anyone else he would rage and call them the worst thing he can come up with. He knows his audience would eat him alive if he tried to dis the mighty wignats too much.  _"James Allsup is a faggot. C-clip it and send it to him! What he gonna do? Write 3000 word essay? Nobody reads that shit anyway." _Oh Ralph   Self ownage always on point.
> Also what happened to Mark Collet as a guest?
> Randbot was on one of TRS main shows recently, wasn't he? Or was it Dingo?


He doesn't see the obvious irony in saying nobody reads the 3000 word hit pieces, even though a lot more people probably read whatever Allsup puts out than Ralph's vanity blog. 
He goes to call TRS wignats without realizing that it describes most of his remaining audience because he thinks he is going to share the AF audience. 
He also acts as if he doesn't know why they stop replying to his emails, even though it was after he released the revenge porn. Either he legit doesn't understand that people don't want to associate with him because of it (would not surprise me since there are so many grifters willing to still go on his show even though they are aware of the shit he pulls, that he doesn't understand why someone wouldn't over something like that), or he is lying like usual. 

How is he this stupid? How hasn't he burned the housed down or accidentally killed himself in a really dumb way with an IQ this low?


----------



## CoffeeFan (Nov 17, 2021)

Here's a more accurate one for you, ralph


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 17, 2021)

CoffeeFan said:


> View attachment 2724936
> Here's a more accurate one for you, ralph


The red nose really sells it. Well done, friend.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Nov 17, 2021)

Free Dick Pills said:


> For me, it always reminds me of this hellspawn
> View attachment 2721150


His gunt reminds of those awesome 80’s/early 90’s body horror effects. It’s like something Cronenberg would dream up.

But I’m looking forward to hearing Nick bury the Gunt again. This business arrangement practically assures it.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 17, 2021)

I'll give it 6 months to a year before its taken down.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 21, 2021)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> I'll give it 6 months to a year before its taken down.


Cozy.tv or the gunt?


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Nov 21, 2021)

With the rumor being that Nick Fuentes is enforcing egregious, twitter-esque Terms of Service that strictly prohibit what language and content Cozy.tv people can make in the name of trying to be more marketable and "family-friendly"- one has to wonder if tensions are rising between Ze Guntmeister and Nick due to the forced denunciation of Killstream-associate CWC and the de-facto anethma of alot of Killstream traditions (the whole "Smash or Pass" thing might be against Cozy.tv's terms of service for all we know).

Ironic- Stream.me is beloved by ex-fans of the Killstream as sort of being "the golden era" (at least "Ante Bellum" in regards to Miami) but Ethan denounced the platform as being akin to being "locked up with crazies". Now, knowing what we know about Nick's vision for Cozy.tv I doubt Ethan will feel any more free. Imagine signing up to an Alt-Tech platform with even worse Terms of Service than Facebook or YouTube- might as well just try to start a local Public Access TV show and kowtow to the demands of the FCC- it worked for Alex Jones and Kurt Saxon for a while.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Nov 21, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> With the rumor being that Nick Fuentes is enforcing egregious, twitter-esque Terms of Service that strictly prohibit what language and content Cozy.tv people can make in the name of trying to be more marketable and "family-friendly"- one has to wonder if tensions are rising between Ze Guntmeister and Nick due to the forced denunciation of Killstream-associate CWC and the de-facto anethma of alot of Killstream traditions (the whole "Smash or Pass" thing might be against Cozy.tv's terms of service for all we know).
> 
> Ironic- Stream.me is beloved by ex-fans of the Killstream as sort of being "the golden era" (at least "Ante Bellum" in regards to Miami) but Ethan denounced the platform as being akin to being "locked up with crazies". Now, knowing what we know about Nick's vision for Cozy.tv I doubt Ethan will feel any more free. Imagine signing up to an Alt-Tech platform with even worse Terms of Service than Facebook or YouTube- might as well just try to start a local Public Access TV show and kowtow to the demands of the FCC- it worked for Alex Jones and Kurt Saxon for a while.


I'm sure Ethan will like cozy because he doesn't have to pretend to be anti-semitic or racist or anything anymore because he's not even allowed to. Ralph is a lefty faggot that wants nothing more in life than to be a real nigger and now he gets to stream on a platform that loves niggers and jews and even has a jew loving nigger streamer as one of their big draws.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 21, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Cozy.tv or the gunt?


Both.


----------



## FM Bradley (Nov 21, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Imagine signing up to an Alt-Tech platform with even worse Terms of Service than Facebook or YouTube- might as well just try to start a local Public Access TV show and kowtow to the demands of the FCC- it worked for Alex Jones and Kurt Saxon for a while.


As it's non-commercial, you can actually get away with some shit on Public Access that you could never do on most streaming services.

Consider the late Jim Spagg, who was frequently naked, showed other people nude, danced around with his old bait and tackle flappin' in the wind, sang racist songs, played VHS tapes of domestic disturbances...all kinds of shit...and then, literally, shit. He was finally removed from Public Access after placing a camera under a plate of glass and recording himself shitting on it. The ol' Glass Bottom Boat. That wasn't the official reason given, though--it was for running some of someone else's show during that episode. Defecation was protected under Oregon's 1st Amendment laws.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 21, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> His gunt reminds of those awesome 80’s/early 90’s body horror effects. It’s like something Cronenberg would dream up.
> 
> But I’m looking forward to hearing Nick bury the Gunt again. This business arrangement practically assures it.


It reminds me of the things the detective finds in the catacombs under Joseph Curwen's farmhouse in that movie "The Resurrected" the film based on HP Lovecrafts "The Case of Charles Dexter Ward" the one that Stan Winston and Dan O'Bannon (who did the VFX for Alien and Aliens, The Thing, etc) did the effects for, the Gunt looks like a creature called up from contaminated Esssential Salts.
_"Surely there was nothing but the liveliest awfulness in that which O called up from those Salts he had only a part of ." - _HP Lovecraft "The Case of Charles Dexter Ward".
Lovecraft said he based a lot of his stories on things he had nightmares about.
I think Lovecraft saw Ralph's Gunt in his dreams.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 1, 2021)

Ralph is doing some weird shit for his Cozy mirror.

It appears that the Cozy stream is a screen capture of the YouTube mirror:

When the stream started, it briefly flashed the YT progress bar.

And it's cropped.
Here is from Odysee:

And here is from Cozy:


Technical incompetence. Never change Ralph, never change.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Dec 1, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> As it's non-commercial, you can actually get away with some shit on Public Access that you could never do on most streaming services.
> 
> Consider the late Jim Spagg, who was frequently naked, showed other people nude, danced around with his old bait and tackle flappin' in the wind, sang racist songs, played VHS tapes of domestic disturbances...all kinds of shit...and then, literally, shit. He was finally removed from Public Access after placing a camera under a plate of glass and recording himself shitting on it. The ol' Glass Bottom Boat. That wasn't the official reason given, though--it was for running some of someone else's show during that episode. Defecation was protected under Oregon's 1st Amendment laws.


I remember one Saturday night I was flipping through the channels at my grandmothers house and unfortunately landed on Spagg taking that fat shit. Wasn’t even the worst show that night


----------



## Harlan Wick (Dec 9, 2021)

I was lurking around Cozy.tv and I noticed something odd on the site. Some of talent on Cozy have verified checkmarks. These checkmarks have nothing to with being verified on other sites and our man Gunt is not verified. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## veri (Dec 9, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> I was lurking around Cozy.tv and I noticed something odd on the site. Some of talent on Cozy have verified checkmarks. These checkmarks have nothing to with being verified on other sites and our man Gunt is not verified. Anyone know anything about this?


the verified ones are people nick has had gay sex acts with


----------



## Harlan Wick (Dec 9, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> the verified ones are people nick has had gay sex acts with


I guess. I kind of thought that if Nick allegedly did such a thing it would be something much more gayer than ripping off Twitter's checkmark.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 9, 2021)

Why are there verified checkmarks on a site that requires Nick to approve new streamers?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 9, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Why are there verified checkmarks on a site that requires Nick to approve new streamers?


It’s the inner circle manlets all jockeying for power. The 6 or 7 streamers with the checkmark are all the first streamers that Nick allowed on cozy


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 9, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> It’s the inner circle manlets all jockeying for power. The 6 or 7 streamers with the checkmark are all the first streamers that Nick allowed on cozy


We need to take early bets on this being the reason Ralph and Fuentes falling out. I can see Ralph just seething that he's not been given his due respect.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 10, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> It’s the inner circle manlets all jockeying for power. The 6 or 7 streamers with the checkmark are all the first streamers that Nick allowed on cozy


Nothing says "going the distance" like setting up two social hierarchies of users from the get go. I'm gunna guess that Cozy isn't big enough to require this sort of thing, plus it's their platform they should have a whole bunch of reserved/blacklisted usernames regarding themselves! I give this site a year.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Dec 10, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Nothing says "going the distance" like setting up two social hierarchies of users from the get go. I'm gunna guess that Cozy isn't big enough to require this sort of thing, plus it's their platform they should have a whole bunch of reserved/blacklisted usernames regarding themselves! I give this site a year.


A year is extremely generous, considering two of the "big draws" are going to prison soon


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 10, 2021)

Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> A year is extremely generous, considering two of the "big draws" are going to prison soon


They're probably paid up on hosting for a year. I missed prime opportunity for a joke about them being broke.


----------



## Dirty_Fur_Burgers (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh you haven't heard?  You have to suck Nick's pecker and pound in his sphincter while wearing cat ears to receive your check mark on cozy. I have a feeling Nick isn't into really fat southern manlets so we will see if he'll make an exception for the gunted one. Only time will tell bros.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 10, 2021)

Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> A year is extremely generous, considering two of the "big draws" are going to prison soon


Who is the other big dog going to prison besides Ralph? I don't really follow the Fuentes altwhiteosphere


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 10, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Who is the other big dog going to prison besides Ralph? I don't really follow the Fuentes altwhiteosphere


Baked Alaska


----------



## Vuedou (Feb 9, 2022)

Ralph's channel has been removed from Cozy


----------



## Hail Mandalore (Feb 9, 2022)

Vuedou said:


> Ralph's channel has been removed from Cozy











						cozy.tv
					

A new home for livestreams




					cozy.tv


----------



## Vuedou (Feb 9, 2022)

Hail Mandalore said:


> cozy.tv
> 
> 
> A new home for livestreams
> ...


It's not showing up on that sidebar where they list all their streamers?


----------



## Hail Mandalore (Feb 9, 2022)

Vuedou said:


> It's not showing up on that sidebar where they list all their streamers?


I’m phonefagging it on the toilet  so I don’t see that version.


----------



## ChadBrazilian (Feb 9, 2022)

Looks like Nick is thinking about having Ralph kicked of CozyTV. It does not seems official yet.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Feb 9, 2022)

Vuedou said:


> It's not showing up on that sidebar where they list all their streamers?






It's not in the sidebar, but you can find it on the home page

EDIT: Re-listening to the Nick clip where he floats kicking him off cozy, he's not only referencing the Augie phone leak, but other doxes too. After Gunty's blow up last week, I wouldn't be surprised if he lashed out and his new master Nick Fuentas over this


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Feb 9, 2022)

Just assume it's the website being owned and operated by an incompetent mexican that's causing the issues until the channel itself doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 9, 2022)

ChadBrazilian said:


> Looks like Nick is thinking about having Ralph kicked of CozyTV. It does not seems official yet.
> View attachment 2970653


Given Ethan’s track record, this single mention on air is likely to lead to Nick being gunted at in DMs which will seal the deal.


----------



## Near (Feb 9, 2022)

With either outcome doesn't really feel like much will happen. I doubt he'll flip on Fuentes, and Oddysee is gonna pay him 30k for that exclusivity. This is gonna be the platform that supports doxing, but they don't really seem to care as long as they get the rage pig to draw an audience of pignotized baboons


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 9, 2022)

ChadBrazilian said:


> Looks like Nick is thinking about having Ralph kicked of CozyTV. It does not seems official yet.
> View attachment 2970653


This will be the only smart thing Fuentes will ever do.


----------



## Fivehead (Feb 9, 2022)

I really don't think Ralph is going to react to or care about a Cozy ban because he's leaving for the Odysee exclusivity deal. However, burning that bridge will prove to be extremely foolish when he either gets banned from Odysee or Odysee inevitably shuts down due to being unsustainable.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Feb 9, 2022)

Near said:


> With either outcome doesn't really feel like much will happen. I doubt he'll flip on Fuentes, and Oddysee is gonna pay him 30k for that exclusivity. This is gonna be the platform that supports doxing, but they don't really seem to care as long as they get the rage pig to draw an audience of pignotized baboons


Who can live off $30k after fees and taxes though? That's what, $20k take-home? I don't follow the KS, does he pull in big tips/superchats?  Will he turn to DSP's begging model? Hats?


----------



## Popper Whiting (Feb 9, 2022)

ChadBrazilian said:


> Looks like Nick is thinking about having Ralph kicked of CozyTV. It does not seems official yet.
> View attachment 2970653


That look, that look at the end, I know that look. That is the look of a man knowing he has to dump the psychotic girlfriend, knowing the shit that fat bitch is going to put him through, wondering where he'll have to hide the pets etc. Normally I don't have a lick of empathy for Nick Fuentes (and he is being a fucking bitch here by not biting the bullet and punting the gunt) but that look, it is hard not to feel a little bad for the guy knowing he is probably next on the rage-pig's list because he has to write off the liability that is the gunt. A fact that is obvious to everyone else online right now but the gunt.


----------



## Fivehead (Feb 9, 2022)

SaidNoOneEver said:


> Who can live off $30k after fees and taxes though? That's what, $20k take-home? I don't follow the KS, does he pull in big tips/superchats? Will he turn to DSP's begging model? Hats?


He would have to really turn the quality of the show around to pump those superchat numbers up. To be on the  for a second, I think it's entirely possible to salvage his show but he has to do the following RIGHT NOW:

Stop drinking immediately, and if he can't then consult a professional to help him with either medication or meetings.
Try really hard to get some good guests, interviews and debates going. He simply has to do better than that ghost writing knife boomer he had on last night because it was a fucking snoozefest.
If Guntfest in Texas ends up still happening, he better make it the best fucking event he can. Lots of fun, lots of jokes and livestream EVERYTHING (good or bad). Dick and ROTC's fans are basically going to carry the event seeing as how Ralph hardly has any these days so he better suck their cocks and let them steer the ship.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Feb 9, 2022)

FiveHead said:


> He would have to really turn the quality of the show around to pump those superchat numbers up. To be on the  for a second, I think it's entirely possible to salvage his show but he has to do the following RIGHT NOW:
> 
> Stop drinking immediately, and if he can't then consult a professional to help him with either medication or meetings.
> Try really hard to get some good guests, interviews and debates going. He simply has to do better than that ghost writing knife boomer he had on last night because it was a fucking snoozefest.
> If Guntfest in Texas ends up still happening, he better make it the best fucking event he can. Lots of fun, lots of jokes and livestream EVERYTHING (good or bad). Dick and ROTC's fans are basically going to carry the event seeing as how Ralph hardly has any these days so he better suck their cocks and let them steer the ship.


All of those suggestions would require humility and his total lack of any humility is his brand.  It wouldn't be the same show if he did those things. Who would watch Sedate Ralph?


----------



## thismanlies (Feb 9, 2022)

ChadBrazilian said:


> Looks like Nick is thinking about having Ralph kicked of CozyTV. It does not seems official yet.
> View attachment 2970653


What Null said right after the sex tape rings more and more true every day. Ralph is the biggest source of his own problems and he could easily avoid them by doing nothing.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 9, 2022)

SaidNoOneEver said:


> Who can live off $30k after fees and taxes though? That's what, $20k take-home? I don't follow the KS, does he pull in big tips/superchats?  Will he turn to DSP's begging model? Hats?


I think it means he can’t restream on YT too. Ralph’s superchat income is garbage, he’s drained his few remaining pay pigs dry and alienated everyone else. Any new viewers are just there to laugh at him. After being gone for two weeks and causing giant drama he’s barely pulling in any super chats so I can’t imagine what it will look like at the end of the month. 

Add to this any contract Odysee would pay would require IRS reporting so it could be yanked from Piggy before it even hits his accounts thanks to the back taxes he owes. So I’m sure he’d try to have it paid to an account he thinks the IRS isn’t aware of, one not associated with his SS, like say his pregnant GF. Piggy will leave Amanda holding the bag for his taxes, going to slice into her single mom welfare benefits. 

Just think this is all on top of taking out loans to go to Vegas to lose money ffs. No wonder he was basically crying for Jim to come on his show. 

Piggy is running out of rationalizations and delusions on how he’s going to pull his ass out of the fire. If he had changed his behavior two years ago it might have been salvageable but the only reason he has to sober up now is his kid, so that will never happen.

But I’m sure he thinks the Kingpin Bowling event and a few smart bets will fix it all.


----------



## Symalsa (Feb 9, 2022)

Vuedou said:


> Ralph's channel has been removed from Cozy


Direct link seems to still work. Was it dead for you? I wonder if it was deactivated and then reactivated.


----------



## Telemeter (Feb 9, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I think it means he can’t restream on YT too. Ralph’s superchat income is garbage, he’s drained his few remaining pay pigs dry and alienated everyone else. Any new viewers are just there to laugh at him. After being gone for two weeks and causing giant drama he’s barely pulling in any super chats so I can’t imagine what it will look like at the end of the month.
> 
> Add to this any contract Odysee would pay would require IRS reporting so it could be yanked from Piggy before it even hits his accounts thanks to the back taxes he owes. So I’m sure he’d try to have it paid to an account he thinks the IRS isn’t aware of, one not associated with his SS, like say his pregnant GF. Piggy will leave Amanda holding the bag for his taxes, going to slice into her single mom welfare benefits.
> 
> ...


Honestly he should just look into getting a real job at this point, even if its part time. 

Ironically his best bet would probably do as Jarbo did and do Uber Eats in between shows, Matt said he made like $150 in 2 hours, which is not bad even with gas factored in. Of course, he needs to sober up and get a fuel efficient car instead of that big red truck.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 9, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Honestly he should just look into getting a real job at this point, even if its part time.
> 
> Ironically his best bet would probably do as Jarbo did and do Uber Eats in between shows, Matt said he made like $150 in 2 hours, which is not bad even with gas factored in. Of course, he needs to sober up and get a fuel efficient car instead of that big red truck.


Gunt refuses to get any honest employment.


----------



## The First Fag (Feb 9, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Honestly he should just look into getting a real job at this point, even if its part time.
> 
> Ironically his best bet would probably do as Jarbo did and do Uber Eats in between shows, Matt said he made like $150 in 2 hours, which is not bad even with gas factored in. Of course, he needs to sober up and get a fuel efficient car instead of that big red truck.


The problem is he'd fucking eat the food before it got to where it's supposed to go.


----------



## SaidNoOneEver (Feb 9, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Honestly he should just look into getting a real job at this point, even if its part time.
> 
> Ironically his best bet would probably do as Jarbo did and do Uber Eats in between shows, Matt said he made like $150 in 2 hours, which is not bad even with gas factored in. Of course, he needs to sober up and get a fuel efficient car instead of that big red truck.


Doesn't Uber do basic background checks?


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Feb 9, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Honestly he should just look into getting a real job at this point, even if its part time.
> 
> Ironically his best bet would probably do as Jarbo did and do Uber Eats in between shows, Matt said he made like $150 in 2 hours, which is not bad even with gas factored in. Of course, he needs to sober up and get a fuel efficient car instead of that big red truck.


I drove for Lyft as a part time thing before, and sure, sometimes I had good rides with good tips.. All in all, though, it worked out to barely being worth it after taxes and extra vehicle maintenance. 

Pizza delivery used to be pretty good back in the day, cause you made an hourly wage PLUS tips, and you can take like five pizzas at a time and make an efficient delivery circuit out of them.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 9, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Honestly he should just look into getting a real job at this point, even if its part time.
> 
> Ironically his best bet would probably do as Jarbo did and do Uber Eats in between shows, Matt said he made like $150 in 2 hours, which is not bad even with gas factored in. Of course, he needs to sober up and get a fuel efficient car instead of that big red truck.


He might do it to get out of the house and away from May and the baby for the few months they will last. He can’t afford escape to Vegas anymore. Unfortunately it won’t last long because he will get a DUI and meltdown when he delivers to Jesse.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Feb 9, 2022)

I wonder if Rand will come back to him now that Fuentes is gonna out of his life. Rand's forgiven more heinous shit.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Feb 9, 2022)

Gunt? Working?

The man has never been employed in his life. He has no ability to follow his own show schedule. Let alone secede his fam and stardom to some manager. And it’s doubtful they’ll let him work drunk/high. If he even manages to arrive on time and sober he’s going to inevitable flip out at a customer with his thin skin.


----------



## GriptheRaven (Feb 9, 2022)

ChadBrazilian said:


> Looks like Nick is thinking about having Ralph kicked of CozyTV. It does not seems official yet.
> View attachment 2970653


Still radio silence from Dax. I haven't heard one word from the west on what Ralph is doing to himself since they spoke in Portugal.


----------



## draggs (Feb 9, 2022)

The Ralphamale's best bet for income is to try to grift the government for a tugboat 

I gots da mygaines from da Lisbawn kerbstoompin plus my BMI bout 103 I can't work I need Uncle Sam ta pay fer muh Maker's Mark an a new Gayduh an ta care for my Vegus trips I mean muh spawn 

Oh an da pills too


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Feb 9, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Gunt refuses to get any honest employment.


I'm not sure what the policy is but I think if you have DUIs and traffic violations that UberEats won't want you anyway. Don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Feb 9, 2022)

draggs said:


> The Ralphamale's best bet for income is to try to grift the government for a tugboat
> 
> I gots da mygaines from da Lisbawn kerbstoompin plus my BMI bout 103 I can't work I need Uncle Sam ta pay fer muh Maker's Mark an a new Gayduh an ta care for my Vegus trips I mean muh spawn
> 
> Oh an da pills too


I’d be okay with the government paying people like Ralph to stay out of polite society. Call it Gunt Geld.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Feb 9, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> I’d be okay with the government paying people like Ralph to stay out of polite society. Call it Gunt Geld.


That's what prison is for, keeping felonious reprobates like Ralph out of polite society. His efforts to get there however, have been mostly unsuccessful. Try harder Ralph.


----------



## The First Fag (Feb 9, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Gunt? Working?
> 
> The man has never been employed in his life. He has no ability to follow his own show schedule. Let alone secede his fam and stardom to some manager. And it’s doubtful they’ll let him work drunk/high. If he even manages to arrive on time and sober he’s going to inevitable flip out at a customer with his thin skin.


Then there's the criminal shit, which while I don't necessarily think it would automatically keep him from getting any job ever, it sure as fuck won't do him any favors.


UCantCCPMe said:


> That's what prison is for, keeping felonious reprobates like Ralph out of polite society. His efforts to get there however, have been mostly unsuccessful. Try harder Ralph.


Maybe if he murders Pantsu and goes around wearing her skin like a skinwalker, maybe he might.


----------



## Fivehead (Feb 9, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> Honestly he should just look into getting a real job at this point, even if its part time.
> 
> Ironically his best bet would probably do as Jarbo did and do Uber Eats in between shows, Matt said he made like $150 in 2 hours, which is not bad even with gas factored in. Of course, he needs to sober up and get a fuel efficient car instead of that big red truck.


He streams (when he's not late) 10:00 PM to 12:00 AM. He could very easily work a part time job or even a full time job and still do his show, if he wanted to.


----------



## NSA (Feb 9, 2022)

FiveHead said:


> He streams (when he's not late) 10:00 PM to 12:00 AM. He could very easily work a part time job or even a full time job and still do his show, if he wanted to.


What job would you hire this 5'-1" manlet for?  

Everyone is hiring right now.  Come on, employers, step up, here's the resume:
-5'-1" tall
-350 lbs
-75 IQ
-At least 1 heart attack
-At least 1 shart attack
-Always drunk
-Always on drugs
-Flies into blind rage
-From the south LMAO
-Sex pest
-Felon
-Gunt

You can't employ this wigger, big guy.  You can't employ him for the same reason you can't hire a nigger from the ghetto.  Because you don't want your shit stolen and customers molested.  Gunt is an entrepreneur by necessity, just like Jerome the crack dealer.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Feb 9, 2022)

FiveHead said:


> He would have to really turn the quality of the show around to pump those superchat numbers up. To be on the  for a second, I think it's entirely possible to salvage his show but he has to do the following RIGHT NOW:
> 
> Stop drinking immediately, and if he can't then consult a professional to help him with either medication or meetings.
> Try really hard to get some good guests, interviews and debates going. He simply has to do better than that ghost writing knife boomer he had on last night because it was a fucking snoozefest.
> If Guntfest in Texas ends up still happening, he better make it the best fucking event he can. Lots of fun, lots of jokes and livestream EVERYTHING (good or bad). Dick and ROTC's fans are basically going to carry the event seeing as how Ralph hardly has any these days so he better suck their cocks and let them steer the ship.



The problem with his show is that he streams so often that it's impossible to not run out of material to talk about plus the Killstream has no fucking identity.

Why is it called Killstream? What is the Killstream about? Is the Killstream about Ethan Ralph? Who is Ethan Ralph and why does his opinions on anything matter? Why would you want to listen to the Killstream and not other podcasts?


----------



## NaggotFigger (Feb 9, 2022)

NSA said:


> What job would you hire this 5'-1" manlet for?
> 
> Everyone is hiring right now.  Come on, employers, step up, here's the resume:
> -5'-1" tall
> ...


The Ralphamale will continue picking an another job to employ himself in and will fight back the company that he got denied hardly! And while begs for himself and his paypigs for more money for spendings on stream and do dumb shit in video or streams.
The wigger himself is unappealing in every way that a large portion of companies would refuse to employ him in. If he would ever got employed, he'll do that job for a super short time, and never work in that company again, then sperg on Twitter. That's also a loop to the other companies if he ever got employed, As expected from our classic Gunt.


----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (Feb 9, 2022)

NSA said:


> What job would you hire this 5'-1" manlet for?
> 
> Everyone is hiring right now.  Come on, employers, step up, here's the resume:
> -5'-1" tall
> ...


He sounds perfect for low level industrial work tbh. Stick him on third shift with the other addicts, sex pests, room temperature IQ weirdos, ex-cons and third world immigrants. There's still some incredibly menial jobs that have not been taken by robot arms yet, and he could scrape by doing work like that with his current history. The problem is his inability to stop running his fucking mouth and the fact that he'd be unwilling to actually work hard for his money. He'd also have to live within his means; $16.50/hour isn't enough to find a trip to vegas every weekend, expensive booze etc . There's jobs he could hypothetically be hired at and do, but he's not gonna work those jobs.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Feb 28, 2022)

NSA said:


> What job would you hire this 5'-1" manlet for?
> 
> Everyone is hiring right now.  Come on, employers, step up, here's the resume:
> -5'-1" tall
> ...


I can’t imagine Ralph being employable.  I know drug addicts and alcoholics who hold jobs down filleting fish or packing it. 

I really can’t imaging Ralph being able to wake up in the morning at 5am, drove to work and do any form of manual labour.


----------



## Ratzinger (Feb 28, 2022)

He will not take a job that he feels beneath him, which is all jobs he is remotely qualified for.
He will not get up early in the morning every morning and arrive clean, sober and rested at his minimum wage job.
He will not put up with being berated by his 15 younger supervisor Shaniquae for his substandard performance.
He will not be seen in the demeaning uniform, that won't fit, and he won't put up being treated like Ethan Ralph treats service workers.
That pig stubborness called pride will convince him it's manlier to beg than do an honest days labour.
I expect he'll end up homeless before he puts up with working a normal job.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Feb 28, 2022)

So, today is final day before alleged contract with odissey. Let's play a bit of casino - place your bets what gonna happen tomorrow?

He drops cozy.tv and start streaming his kahntent exclusively to odyssey?
It's all a fluke, he stays on both platforms
Getting banned from cozy.tv for doxing and exclusivity is just to cover his ass


----------



## An automatic clown (Feb 28, 2022)

Ratzinger said:


> He will not take a job that he feels beneath him, which is all jobs he is remotely qualified for.
> He will not get up early in the morning every morning and arrive clean, sober and rested at his minimum wage job.
> He will not put up with being berated by his 15 younger supervisor Shaniquae for his substandard performance.
> He will not be seen in the demeaning uniform, that won't fit, and he won't put up being treated like Ethan Ralph treats service workers.
> ...


Before he is truly homeless he will take his bank owned truck to Ronnie's crack shack and live in absolute squalor while the house falls down around him bit by bit


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Feb 28, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> Before he is truly homeless he will take his bank owned truck to Ronnie's crack shack and live in absolute squalor while the house falls down around him bit by bit


This seems the most likely outcome for Rslphamale.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Feb 28, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> So, today is final day before alleged contract with odissey. Let's play a bit of casino - place your bets what gonna happen tomorrow?
> 
> He drops cozy.tv and start streaming his kahntent exclusively to odyssey?
> It's all a fluke, he stays on both platforms
> Getting banned from cozy.tv for doxing and exclusivity is just to cover his ass


I’d say 2. I think Odessey may give him some money ~10k? For extra content on their platform.

 After receiving that money he will fuck off to another country and leave his pregnant gf at home to have the kid on her own. He will squander all that money on himself buying up murses; going to vegas with Dick. All this to show Karen Farms and Broken Dick Jersh Moon he’s winning against the haters. 

This is all speculation. The rage pig will tear off his own snout to try and spite others.


----------



## The Hard R (Mar 15, 2022)

The First Fag said:


> Then there's the criminal shit, which while I don't necessarily think it would automatically keep him from getting any job ever, it sure as fuck won't do him any favors.
> 
> Maybe if he murders Pantsu and goes around wearing her skin like a skinwalker, maybe he might.


Even if he were to get hired despite his checkered past, He would not make it more than a week without getting fired for sperging out. The jobs that would hire him, construction labor etc, that do hire felons, are the one's he'd do the worst at. He's too out of shape to do physical labor, and he wouldnt be able to handle the jobsite banter about him being a short fat fuck. He's the least employable white man in the US.


----------



## The Big Dream (Mar 15, 2022)

The Hard R said:


> Even if he were to get hired despite his checkered past, He would not make it more than a week without getting fired for sperging out. The jobs that would hire him, construction labor etc, that do hire felons, are the one's he'd do the worst at. He's too out of shape to do physical labor, and he wouldnt be able to handle the jobsite banter about him being a short fat fuck. He's the least employable white man in the US.


I can't even imagine him doing data entry, which would at least shield him from dealing with other people. Not only would his error rate be enormous, such degrading work would insult his wigger pride and he'd just not show up one day after a Maker's Mark fuelled bender.

Come to think of it, I'm not sure what job Ralph _would _feel is up to his standard, except maybe 'professional poker player'.


----------



## The Hard R (Mar 15, 2022)

His sense of self-importance really is the biggest obstacle in his being able to work in the real world. The only guy's I see around that are as big as he is are dudes that have been Excavator or Loader operators, and forklift drivers for years.
If he could get over the fact that he's unqualified in every way, he'd be a perfect forklift driver.
Average forklift driver I've met, inflated ego (from passing forklift operators exam), yell a lot (its usually noisy in places that use forklifts), be alcoholic, complain a lot.
If he could deal with fat jokes, he just might make it.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 16, 2022)

The Big Dream said:


> I can't even imagine him doing data entry, which would at least shield him from dealing with other people. Not only would his error rate be enormous, such degrading work would insult his wigger pride and he'd just not show up one day after a Maker's Mark fuelled bender.
> 
> Come to think of it, I'm not sure what job Ralph _would _feel is up to his standard, except maybe 'professional poker player'.


He's going to have an impossible time with typing at any decent speed with those hooves.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 16, 2022)

"I make plenteh a munny. What moar could a kid cost? Thirty dollurs a month?" -the thought oozing it's way around Ralph's pig brain.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 9, 2022)

So a-logs in the little Mexican _in vitro_ Catboy's thread found a method to extract a .json file that shows all the viewers and subscribers.

This is the rage pig's follower gain:




The trend is completely screwed and doesn't look natural at all, compare him to the Soygoblin or _in vitro Fuentes_. 





Ralph has a bunch of significant spikes.

In terms of viewers, the most Ralph has ever had was around 2034, mirroring a stream where a cancer patient curb stomps a petri dish Mexican.



Using the .json file we found, searching for this:


> "viewers": 2034


Returns this:


> {"name": "ethanralph", "displayName": "EthanRalph", "avatarUrl": "https://web.archive.org/web/2022042...yz/a/av/6d5fb630938962f7254550e8cd22715b.webp", "cardUrl": "https://web.archive.org/web/2022042...a/pcrds/27e9e261d0f27351b310fdf5c55b8b8c.webp", "title": "#Killstream Supershow: Nick Fuentes vs Mister Metokur", "followerCount": 2895, "new": false, "isLive": "2022-04-22T15:20:56.217Z", "vf": true, "viewers": 2034}



Likewise, examining his other subscriber spike leads to this:


> {"name": "ethanralph", "displayName": "EthanRalph", "avatarUrl": "https://web.archive.org/web/2022022...yz/a/av/b28ed279b6bb4c8d92514bc997e34e00.webp", "cardUrl": "https://web.archive.org/web/2022022...a/pcrds/27e9e261d0f27351b310fdf5c55b8b8c.webp", "title": "The Road to AFPAC", "followerCount": 2041, "new": false, "isLive": null, "vf": true, "viewers": 200}


A worthless stream that no one cared about, illustrated by the pathetic 200 viewers. 

His viewers is like his blood pressure after seeing unwashed anuses of teenagers.



It looks completely bizarre because the way this site works is also bizarre. The viewership seems to be recorded when someone subscribes.

Why did Ralph put all his eggs in this worthless basket? For all the faults of Odysee and starfucker Julian, the platform is at least growing very slowly and consistently, there is far more exposure to a wider audience.


----------



## FujiWuji (May 9, 2022)

I think ralph choose cozy over odyssey because it does fake views. He cares more about the appearance of success than actual success.

Or, maybe Nick didn't tell him that the site fakes views and Ralph was lead to believe he would be more popular on cozy.


----------



## SpiderDijon (May 9, 2022)

The Big Dream said:


> Come to think of it, I'm not sure what job Ralph _would _feel is up to his standard, except maybe 'professional poker player'.



Elon Musk’s personal Cocaine tester


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (May 9, 2022)

The Hard R said:


> Even if he were to get hired despite his checkered past, He would not make it more than a week without getting fired for sperging out. The jobs that would hire him, construction labor etc, that do hire felons, are the one's he'd do the worst at. He's too out of shape to do physical labor, and he wouldnt be able to handle the jobsite banter about him being a short fat fuck. He's the least employable white man in the US.


He could become a rabbi


----------



## Punished Brent (May 9, 2022)

I believe that in the near future there will be so many public implosions that Cozy.Tv will get its own link on the homepage as a direct result of his partnership and continued defense of Ethan Ralphs disgusting personal life


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (May 10, 2022)

Ralph is streaming and Nick Fuentes called in. He peaked at 2,100ish when Nick was on now that he is off he is at 1,900, now 1800 minutes later at 1700 and rapidly falling. Now I know most here wont believe the cozy numbers and they very well may be inflated, but the point is that Ralph peaks when another e-celeb is on and rapidly loses viewers when that e-celeb leaves. The trend is clear even if there is multiplier on the site.
His numbers rely on Nick F as of now. In the past they relied on Metokur, Masterson, IBS stuff, Rekieta, and others.


----------



## Niggler Antics (May 12, 2022)

Cozy.tv shadowbans you, 
You receive zero notification that you are banned. 
The chatbox shows your messages, yet no one else will see them.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 13, 2022)

Look at which piggy is up to no good.
@theralph Hi Ethan, take your malformed demonic trotters out of that box of Makers Mark.
We have 7 days of data, continuous. Many thousands of datapoints, more than your monthly salary.

In 1 week, 3257 > 3317 follows, that's an increase of less than 100 a week, or less than 9 a day. This worthless platform has nothing to offer.
"6 million monthly clicks", so 200k a day, translated to 9 followers for you. Your multi-hour streams only amounts to 9 followers a day out of 200k clicks.
0.0045% retention.
Cope and seethe.

Nice viewership chart.

So a constant at 589 viewers suddenly dips to 157, then skyrockets to 2130, then it cliffdives to 643 as if your viewership is a Ponzi scheme crypto stablecoin imploding because of the based hedge funds at Citadel. How can someone's dynamic viewership resemble their 4 tits and bifurcate three times?

Sure your 9 per day average new subscribers brought you more than 1000 extra live viewers.
We contaminated the Makers Mark cabinet with fluorescence particles that are invisible to the human eye. With a blacklight (UV torch), your brown-stained hooves are also glowing blue, you're busted, Ralph.



Niggler Antics said:


> Cozy.tv shadowbans you,
> You receive zero notification that you are banned.
> The chatbox shows your messages, yet no one else will see them.


Correct.



"role":"muted"
This means you're shadowbanned on the client's side.
They didn't even bother to properly implement shadowbanning. Many channels still show up but they are actually banned.
"Free speech platform", according to the _in vitro_ Fuentes catboy.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 14, 2022)

Double posting new information.

Cozy.tv more like cope and seez.
This honeypot site generates a reference to the view count after people/person subscribes. So it's safe to assume that subscribers come in when the stream has been active for a while and the sampling is nice and random, the way some math sperg likes it. 

Link | https://archive.ph/qBHLX

Ralph claims there's 1072 watching.
Reality:



On the 30th, only 648 viewers. 


Link | https://archive.ph/ihrJI
Reality:
Viewer fixed at 589 over both days, is that possible?





Link | https://archive.ph/J8zX5 
Reality:
300-550.





Link | https://archive.ph/Q8tYA 
Reality:



Lol, 158.


Link | https://archive.ph/e7Hex
Reality:



300-589 is the best estimate.

The likelihood of a multiplier being used is very high here, the numerical variation is far too little.
Explanation: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cozy-tv.118668/post-11868127

Below is the list of duplicated viewership numbers.


Is this concrete proof? No. But how much is needed to arrive at a conclusion? I believe we have more than enough to at least demonstrate that the numbers are falsified.


----------



## HatredOfScissors (May 17, 2022)

apparently nicks been mad at ralph for some bullshit so they turned his view multiplier off. It's all extremely obvious, he went from a consistent 1200+ to 300 overnight. I decided to speedrun getting blocked while he was live and got 3 mins.


----------



## Gaston LaNoir (May 17, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> So a constant at 589 viewers suddenly dips to 157, then skyrockets to 2130, then it cliffdives to 643 as if your viewership is a Ponzi scheme crypto stablecoin imploding because of the based hedge funds at Citadel. How can someone's dynamic viewership resemble their 4 tits and bifurcate three times?



A channel dedicated to drama is going to have fluctuating viewership depending on how hot the current drama is.

 You see the same thing with Kino Casino. They had 2.7K viewers for the episode immediately prior to the Jaden/Simon stream, +6K for the Jaden/Simon stream, and then 3K plus change for the episode after.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 17, 2022)

Gaston LaNoir said:


> A channel dedicated to drama is going to have fluctuating viewership depending on how hot the current drama is.
> 
> You see the same thing with Kino Casino. They had 2.7K viewers for the episode immediately prior to the Jaden/Simon stream, +6K for the Jaden/Simon stream, and then 3K plus change for the episode after.


You don't know what you're talking about. The Kino Casino doesn't have a constant of 2000 over the span of several days, sudden drop to 200 then an immediate climb to 6000 in the matter of less than 10 minutes. Maybe actually try and understand the numbers, it's not that hard, I've dumbed it down to high school levels. 

Also care to comment on why there's only a small collection of viewer counts despite about 8 months of daily data? 

Imagine jannying for cozt.tv, Gator was paid more.


----------



## Christorian X (May 29, 2022)

Gaston LaNoir said:


> A channel dedicated to drama is going to have fluctuating viewership depending on how hot the current drama is.
> 
> You see the same thing with Kino Casino. They had 2.7K viewers for the episode immediately prior to the Jaden/Simon stream, +6K for the Jaden/Simon stream, and then 3K plus change for the episode after.


Yeah there's a flaw in this argument. KC's numbers can fluctuate because of a guest or specific content. They have a very specific audience in some regards. In theory the Andy Dick episode should have been a massive ratings draw but only held 3k+. When they had Jaden, Simon and Jim on they crushed 6k. 

The problem in your argument is that Ralph's numbers fluctuate wildly but his content doesn't. During this time he does the same thing every stream. Somehow him sitting in his truck screaming at his credit card issuer gets 1200 viewers but him waddling around a foreign country where we know the potential for drama is high due to outside factors and hes at 300?

Nah. Nick is angry that everyone talking about Ralph is more popular than him. Couple that with the fact he's massively upset about his Twitter fuck up and everyone is telling him he's only getting such harsh scrutiny this last month because of Ralph.


----------

